# UCLA MFA Screenwriting Interviews



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## Suzako (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you get an interview, Cintsy?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 6, 2008)

It's just a conversation.  Mine was with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter.  

We talked about the program.  We talked about the program in terms of other programs.  

We talked about the materials I'd sent in my application.

We talked about Manhattan, where the interview took place.  We talked about LA, where the school is.  We talked about Ohio, where I am from.

As for MFA programs, there are always 22 year olds who got their bachelor's the same year they start their master's, but by and far, MFA programs tend to be for older students at every program I have knowledge of.

I can't specify if that's because it takes people awhile to figure out that film is what they must do, or if they want people with mad crazy life experience from which to draw their stories.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 7, 2008)

No, I don't have an interview, but have applied.  The deadline was last weekend, so I don't suppose they'll be ready to interview for several months.

Just wondered what kinds of questions they might ask.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 7, 2008)

I found out in February that I would be interviewing in late March, so yeah...you got some time.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 7, 2008)

Jayimess-  What kind of things did you include in your writing sample?  If you don't mind my asking..


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 7, 2008)

And, are you male or female?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 7, 2008)

Why are you asking my gender?

I submitted the first act of the first feature I ever wrote and two poems.


----------



## dharmagirl (Nov 8, 2008)

It is really much more of a conversation.  Just be prepared to talk about what movies you like and why, why you want to go to film school, specifically LA.  They really just want to make sure you're not a freak.

Also be prepared for the UCLA Professional Program pitch -- everyone gets it so just because they talk about it for 1/2 of your interview doesn't mean you have been rejected.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 8, 2008)

To Jayimess - Just trying to decipher from the screenname.  No personal reason.  Hope I didn't insult you!  But it does bring me to another question - how many people do they accept each year and is it usually a 50/50 mix of guys and girls?  Thanks!


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 8, 2008)

The first act of your first ever screenplay -- wow !  you must be a killer writer!  HOw do you feel so far about the school now that you're in?  Fast-paced I hear - like a screenplay every 10 weeks?  Does Mr. Ackerman teach any of the classes?  Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 8, 2008)

Cintsy,

I wasn't offended, but it doesn't matter.  USC doesn't have a specific gender ratio, I doubt any programs do.

I chose to attend USC instead, so I can't really tell you a thing about my experience with the program...

And I appreciate the compliment on my writing...but it was probably just a good demonstration of potential.

I've learned so much in just a year, it shows in my work and makes me so happy.


PS...the Pro program pitch...Dharma, I forgot about it!  If you get to the interview, you're guaranteed acceptance in it.  It's like the MFA, without the degree, I hear...


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Last year I interviewed in NYC with Hal Ackerman. Other people in NYC also had Richard Walter at their interview, I don't know why he didn't come to mine. I would recommend reading their books before the interview. I mean, don't like quote them to themselves but it will give you some insight into their personal beliefs in screenwriting and if you get in you'll have to read them anyway.

I don't know whether the LA or NYC interviews happen first, but I don't think the interveiw location matters at all. It'll be with the same people in the same relative time frame.

My interview was about 30 minutes and it was very casual. I would wear a suit and all of that, but Hal was in jeans and a T shirt and it was really more of a conversation than an interview. We did talk about my app materials, but more about my personal statement than my writing materials. Actually I don't think we talked about my writing materials at all. I pitched him the story that I wrote the first quarter, but I was the one who brought it up. It was more about what movies do you like, what books do you like, where are you from, how did you grow up. From what they have told me, it's more to make sure that you are not crazy than an actual formal interveiw. So relax. I know it's cheesey, but just be yourself. This is so pathetic, but here is the first interveiw question that I was asked and I TOTALLY blew it: "What is exciting that is going on in your life right now?" I just stuttered a little and then said that the interview was really exciting. I'm sure it was the last thing they wanted to hear and I even had a big international vacation coming up but I couldn't even think of that. But it got better from there and I got in, so who knows. My point is, you can't really prepare for these things very much. Just relax, try to be yourself and go from there.

If you have any other questions, send them my way. Good luck!


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 24, 2009)

So we can assume that if you haven't gotten an email asking for an interview, you're probably not getting one? 

But congrats to those who did...that's so exciting! Make sure you let us know how it goes...


----------



## jmarie6287 (Feb 24, 2009)

oh so are they done sending the emails out then? is an interview a required part of admission or does the fact that i haven't been contacted for one pretty much mean that i'm not getting in?


----------



## Suzako (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, I was wondering the same thing: is no news just no news or is it bad news?  Especially with screenwriting its not always clear if an interview is required (since some screenwriting programs don't interview)


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi dharmagirl,

Thank you so much for sharing on this 
forum! I have been invited to interview and
I was curious about the certificate program
pitch. Do they ask you questions specifically
about it? I'm a little unsure as what to say,
and I do not want to come across as arrogant
by looking disappointed. 

Thank you again for taking the time to share.
It has really eased my anxiety...well to an
extent. I'm still pretty nervous! Thanks


----------



## Manalive (Feb 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jbomb11:
> So we can assume that if you haven't gotten an email asking for an interview, you're probably not getting one?



Do we know this is the case?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

You don't know anything until you get a letter telling you one way or the other.  And sometimes, not even then...I was rejected and admitted to one school the year I applied, because "errors were made."  FILM SCHOOL APPLICATION PROCESS=INSANE!

But if you haven't heard once the interviews start, then maybe, yeah, you might want to divert a little of those expectations.

I hope it's not necessary!  Best of luck!


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Jayimess!  Good to see you are still around.  UCLA is great!  And how is that other school?

As for Starbuck7's question, you don't need to know anything about the Professional Program -- they will tell you allllll about it.  The Professional Program is a 1-2 year program where you work with the same professors as the MFA program, you do workshops, all of that, but you DON'T get a degree.  It's pretty expensive but some people swear by it.  In my class of 27 I think around 10 people did the Professional Program first so it can be a stepping stone to get into the MFA program.  They say you have to apply for it, but I've never heard of anyone getting rejected.

The thing to know about the Professional Program is that in your interveiw they will tell you all about it, and I and many other people who got in thought that because we were told all about this other program, we were being rejected from the MFA.  That is NOT true.  Everyone gets the Professional Program pitch so don't sweat it.

I have no idea if they are done calling for interviews.  Last year I received the email inviting me to interview on Monday February 23.  If you didn't get in and you are still set on going, you may want to check out the Professional Program.  Here's the website:  http://www.filmprograms.ucla.edu/screenwriting.htm


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 26, 2009)

@Dharma...
I can't complain.  The weather's been a lot better than last year.  I'm four weeks from my thesis going to committee, which is obviously terrifying, but I love every second of it.

@everyone else...listen to Dharma for sure, they will disclaim themselves again and again that hearing the Professional program pitch doesn't mean you're not getting in the MFA program.

They mean it.  EVERYONE gets that pitch!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you so much dharmagirl!!!!

I really appreciate your insight


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I really wanted to thank everyone, especially those already in programs, for their encouragement and advice. This forum is A-MAZING.


----------



## vlnsvamp (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Well, I just called the student services line and they confirmed a couple of things for me:
1) They interview all viable candidates. If you don't get an invite to interview, your chances are pretty much nil.
2) They don't send all the invites out at once.
3) However, they should be done sending invites by the end of this week. 

So if you're like me, you're dreading the arrival of Friday.

All that being said, can anyone who gets an invite who's on the West Coast let the rest of us know? Many of us, I'm sure... would really appreciate it!

Preparing for impact.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update, vinsvamp!


----------



## Manalive (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for sharing that information, vlnsvamp. It's good to know, anyway, even if it isn't encouraging. Black Friday, shall we call it?


----------



## cracker (Mar 2, 2009)

black friday. i dig it. im bitting my nails here....how do they contact you...by phone or email?


----------



## cracker (Mar 2, 2009)

does anyone know how many applicants apply, and how many are accepted?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

From what everyone's been saying (so this is just hearsay)about 400 applied and 28 get spots.  But I have no idea actually.  So you should talk to someone who isn't an idiot.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 3, 2009)

On the UCLA 2009 thread, one person has confirmed being contacted today to interview on March 10.  So far that's the only confirmed interview I've heard of for screenwriting.  Anyone else had their LA date set?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't.  I hope they contact me soon.  I'm getting antsy.


----------



## cracker (Mar 3, 2009)

me too... then again, no news is good news. so where's the news???


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

I got an interview on Monday.  NERRRRVOUS.


----------



## Manalive (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, that's great!


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a screenwriting applicant, but I don't have an LA interview with UCLA, I have a NY one March 21st.

Hey good luck smell!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks!  You too!


----------



## cracker (Mar 6, 2009)

does this mean that if we didn't get called we're not in?

congrats to everyone who did!



> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Thanks!  You too!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

cracker, i think that's what this means. (i am in the same boat).

I met with one of my old screenwriting profs who is an MFA in Screenwriting prof at UCLA and I wish I would've met with him BEFORE I applied.  What UCLA is looking for is the opposite from what USC is looking for.  They want to know you've been writing screenplays like mad, and that you already have a few feature screenplays under your belt (even if they're unpolished, you should've been writing no matter what).  He told me that when he applied years and years ago, he submitted 4 feature screenplays, and many other creative writing samples.  I told him I thought "less is more" and thought they DID NOT want to just get screenplays so I sent NONE of what I've already written.  He then bluntly said, "Well, that's why you probably haven't been contacted.  Besides, they already called for interviews.  You didn't get a call?" 

I didn't. And after hearing what he said, I think UCLA is a no-way-hosea this year.  But good to know so that if I have to apply next year.  

Doesn't feel good to get rejected over coffee, a month earlier than I was expecting, but oh well, I felt the LEAST confident about the UCLA app.  I'm just frustrated b/c obviously, every school is looking for very different things.  Wish I had met with this prof in October.  I could've totally had a shot then.  

Oh well. 
1 down, 2 more chances.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 7, 2009)

It seems the deal is this:  If you've been contacted to decide whether you want to interview in NY or LA, you're going to be interviewed.  Many of the LA interviews haven't been scheduled yet, according to the screenwriting office.  So if you haven't been called to schedule an interview yet, but you did get the email, you're still in.

If you haven't been e-mailed about interviewing in NY or LA yet, though...

Well, there are people who get in without interviews, apparently.  As I've read on these boards again and again, don't give it up until you have the rejection letter in hand.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I think Neville's original point was a good one -- that UCLA is looking for people who already know how to write screenplays but want to become better, versus USC that does not require all that much previous experience.  The thing that separates UCLA from other MFA screenwriting programs is that it teaches you the discipline required to write a screenplay totally from scratch every 10 weeks.  If you've never written a screenplay before, that can be really tough.  At USC you have a year to write and rewrite your feature.  UCLA looks at it as a training program because in “the real” world no one will ever give you a year to write a screenplay.

I can tell you from our class that we have several "professional" writers with agents and managers who are trying to make the transition from TV or animation to features.  I do not necessarily think that their money would be better spent on a writing coach because 1) After you get and MFA you can teach with it 2) You can get student loans, which means that you can devote 100% of your time to writing.  This is the most valuable thing about the MFA program in my opinion.  Workshops are great, instructors are great, time is invaluable.  

The flip side of that is that we have one person who had never written a screenplay before so she obviously didn't submit one as a sample.  The really is no one thing that any school is looking for.  

I would say on average my class is made up of people who had 2-3 screenplays under their belts before they applied.  When we graduate we will have 5-8 more.  That is a serious portfolio.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah, but for UCLA, those people have published books or have like 5 feature screenplays under their belts. ;(


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

Aah, you're freaking me out Neville!


----------



## KayS (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, me too! :-O


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't freak out!  My point is that people are all over the spectrum.  I had written 2 screenplays before I got in and that is what most people have done.  Like I said, one person had not written anything!  The first rule you need to learn about UCLA is that there are no rules.  For every person who proves one point there are three people who would disprove it.

And I find that people on this board have a better chance because you are taking the application process seriously.  Good luck and don't sweat.  The interveiw really is not something to be nervous about.  I would have hated anyone who told me that last year but it is true!  It really is just a conversation about yourself and movies -- two things I bet you are very familiar with speaking about.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone nervous yet?  My interview's on Monday so I'm getting a little worried.  I'm more worried about what to wear than what I'm going to say.  I guess I have my priorities mixed up.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I would opt for business attire.  I wore a suit and it looked like most other applicants at the interveiw did, too.  Or at least nice pants and a tie (if you are a guy).


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 7, 2009)

Who is your interveiw with?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

Linda Voorhees


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I've only met Linda once but she's very cool.  I liked her so much that I'm taking her class next quarter, actually.  I didn't have her in the interveiw so I can't speak to her in that context.  Just be ready to talk about the materials you submitted and I'm sure you'll be fine.  If you have any specific questions just ask.  Good luck!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

You must have submitted enough writing to impress them.  I never even got an interview...so, yeah, be confident in yourself.  You have a good chance if you're getting interviewed.  Good luck, STG!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I hope I have what it takes to impress them in person.


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 7, 2009)

In regards to the amount of writing you need to put in to have good app, I don't think you have to have an extensive portfolio. I'll be interviewing Tuesday and I didn't turn in a whole lot, 3 scenes and 1 one those scenes in it's original prose form. Maybe 15 or 20 pages.

Honestly, I didn't have much more than than that in my portfolio at the time. I felt my statement of purpose and my recommendation  letters were the strongest part of my app.

While I believe the samples did show promise, they weren't exactly...well, I'm sure a certain lack of experience & sophistication was evident. I can say that in terms of structure and format they were solid.

I focused in on a few things and tried to make what I turned in as good and as interesting as possible.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

It's only 25 now?  I thought it was 28!  I'm going to hyperventilate!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, you'll be listening with a pad and paper to mark down my answers!


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a suit!  I don't have a suit!  
Good luck tomorrow, Glove! OMG.  I'm freaking out.  I have to confess, all i have are a couple TV specs, have not completed a feature. I am the underdog.  I hate that.  Another point: found a site says they admit 25. Will  try to find again to link to.  But check it out-we know many of these students come from the pro-program.  17 I believe in 2007.  Source:http://www.moviemaker.com/educ...ionals_program_2770/ 
So tat doesn't seem much space left for interviewees...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

Aaah, you're beginning to freak me out!  I'm a little confused about what you said.  But thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Aah, don't worry.  Sounds like you had a good rapport with Linda.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

I will never understand my new nickname, but I love it.  I send my kindest and warmest wishes your way!  Only the Lords of Film will see us through now...(was that lame?)


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck everyone!  My interview is in little over a week so please feel free to post any helpful info (I get ridiculously nervous in these
situations so any info would be much appreciated 

Also, to continue the cliche, just be yourselves. Who knows, maybe we'll all have the opportunity to meet up next fall!


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 9, 2009)

For the record, -- Last year only 9 people from the professional program were admitted out of 27.  And I do know people who have completed the professional program and NOT gotten into the MFA so don't put too much stock in those numbers.

And the 25 is an arbitrary number.  They have a certain limit on how many people can be in the program total.  You can complete the program easily within 2 years but most people stay 3 to build up the portfolio.  So they essentially take up a spot of an incoming person.  That makes the number of incoming people vary from year to year but I don't think it ever goes below 25.  Like I said, we had 27 in our incoming class.

The numbers game will drive you crazy.  Really do just be yourselves.  Good luck all!


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, Dharma.  I pledge to double up on OCD meds and just try to have fun with this!  Am starting to get psyched!  I wonder how Smells interview went. Smell?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, the interview.  It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.  I felt really special in parts, and really insecure in other parts.  The lady said that there were 60 interviews (yikes) and only 12-15 spots available.  Needless to say, I was very, very nervous after she said that.  She said 2 people were definitely already getting in, and that the rest of the 60 were all equally fabulous.  So, I hope that doesn't make you more nervous.  Maybe I shouldn't post this...must not press post...must not....


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 10, 2009)

I finally got my interview date, and it's in two days.  Two days?  I live in the middle of North Carolina, UCLA.  Is it too much to ask for a week's notice when I have to fly all the way across the country?

Price difference for a roundtrip flight to LA for my interview booked today and booked a week ago: $366.  

I realize that's very little in LA movie-industry, script selling dollars, but in NC unemployed bucks, it's a dealbreaker.  Here's hoping they reschedule or give me a phone or skype option.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 10, 2009)

At the time I was asked to choose between NY and LA, I thought I would have at least a week's notice.  Considering that the NY interviewees were being given a month's notice, I figured a week wasn't too much to ask.

As for the price issue, LA is still cheaper unless I opt to drive and not stay a night.  Flights cost about the same, either one going for around 600 roundtrip with less than a week's notice.  Food is going to run about the same, and hotels in LA will be cheaper than hotels in New York.  With all that in mind, I thought it might be worth the longer (and slightly cheaper) trip to see the campus and actually get my feet on the ground in the town I intend to be living in for the next several years.  Of course, all that goes out the window when I see that I'd have had a month's notice for NY and get two day's notice for LA.

Hopefully, as you say, Skype or a telephone will be on offer.


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, okay.  Not too much pressure.  Maybe I won't share that one of my favorite comedies is "Night Shift", after all.  I must be myself, but an upgraded version.  Help!  Towne, any way you could borrow the xtra bucks? I think Skype may be fine, but if they don't agree to it for some reason, you don't want to be kicking yourself.  Are you by Raleigh?  My parents retired to Clayton.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, you should definitely do the skype thing.  I know my interviewer offered it.  And I only live four hours away.  Good luck to all and to all a good night...or day.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine offered it and I didn't ask!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had a lot of weird ass nicknames, but this one takes the cake.  I love you.  I know you did well!  If I were in LA, I'd hold your hair back while you barfed in the toilet.  That's what forum friends are for!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 10, 2009)

I, however, got offered the dates of Mar 12, 13 and 16. I chose Mar 16 @ 1:30pm so I could prepare, and Prof. Richard Walter will be interviewing me. I was communicating with his graduate assistant.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Smell, I just read your post about 12-15 spots...

YIKES

Now when I imagine my interview, I keep visualizing myself dropping to my knees and
groveling for admission...probably not the best
approach.

now I'm REALLY nervous. Oh dear...did they ask about your materials at all? Was there anything that threw you? Thanks for the info!


----------



## mykefilm (Mar 10, 2009)

Did most of you apply to the MFA Screenwriting Program?   I applied to the MFA Directing but have not heard anything.  It's not looking so good...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, they talk about your materials plenty.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't worry too much.  You can only do what you can do.  Wow, that's some great advice right there.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi! I am brand new to this site. I received my interview letter for MFA Screenwriting mid/end of Feb. They sent me information saying in was in NY March 21 (next Saturday)I have spent all day reading these posts....ADDICTING, I SWEAR!Question for someone, anyone who can answer. How do you know who will be interviewing you? My email was forwarded from a Grad Ast who said it was from Richard Walter, does that mean he is the only one attending?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

My interviewer told me that Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter would both be going to New York!  I'm not sure if they'll both be there for your interview, or just one of them.  Good luck!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to pry. I can't resist.

Your username is "smell_the_glove" and I must know:

1)why?
2) where do you go to school?
3) age, and if you wear gloves on a regular basis?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

You all must be breathing a sigh of relief!  Finally, the mystery is solved!  

I go to UC Merced.  Haven't heard of it?  Neither has anyone else.

I'm 22, and I wore gloves this morning.  They were green, and they were also mittens.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 10, 2009)

i heard some talk that if you're young, you're chances are slim, the graduate admissions committee take into consideration age because of the wealth of experience it brings to the applicant. Is this true?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, if you don't get in, Indiana, I don't think anyone should.  You definitely have your own voice, my jalapeno pepper.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!  I'll go put em on right now!


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## momotato (Mar 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> You all must be breathing a sigh of relief!  Finally, the mystery is solved!
> 
> I go to UC Merced.  Haven't heard of it?  Neither has anyone else.
> ...



I thought you were a huge spinal tap fan


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

I am!  But someone asked me if I wear gloves and I said I do.  I can't lie about something like that!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my goooooodness, my best friend from undergrad
just got into UCLA for a different program. She called me hysterically excited. I'm so happy for her. 

Uggg, I want to go so badly!!!!!!

Is anyone else reading Ackerman and Walter's
screenwriting books? They're actually really interesting...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Which program did she get into?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Graduate School of Education and Information Studies...nothing in the School of Theatre, Film,
and Television

Sorry, I should have prefaced that better


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, I was about to freak out thinking someone already knew!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry Smell, we have enough to freak out about without me posting something unintentionally alarming.

And I totally agree with you Bones, I'm reading partially for the interview but also for edification purposes about the program. What do you think about them so far?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 11, 2009)

The screenwriting books


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've always wanted to read Mckee's!!!! I'm glad you suggested it.  

I always think of Adaptation when Nick Cage attends the seminar and gets yelled at.

hilllarious

yeah I really liked Ackerman's and I'm just starting Walter's. Both have been great


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha, I love that scene!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not sure. I thought that she was able to check online (unlike our situation of course) but I'm not positive


----------



## TheSpaceAce (Mar 13, 2009)

I've got an interview with UCLA on Monday, so nervous! Anyway, does anybody know if I should wear a suit? I figured I'd just go casual, but if everybody wears suits or something...

Also, does anybody know what kind of questions they'll ask? Like, stuff about my material, or what kind of scripts I've written, or is this gonna be more of that undergrad "What's your biggest flaw?" hully-hoo?

Thanks for anything anyone can offer! Good luck to everyone else, too!


----------



## cabezon (Mar 13, 2009)

@ SpaceAce: You should definitely dress professionally as if you were going for a job interview. Leave the casual stuff for after your interview. 

Most likely they'll talk about you and your work and perhaps ask who your favorite screenwriters are. Stuff like that. From what I heard its mostly just getting to know you kinda stuff. "Just relax and be yourself" (that's been said so many times on this forum but it's so true)

You'll be fine, good luck!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am wearing a suit, so I think you should definately dress in business attire as cabezon
suggested


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 15, 2009)

So I was hoping to be a little redundant and ask a question about the interview:

Other than talking about favorite movies and our writing samples, were there any questions/topics that were difficult to answer? 

I'm trying to prepare and I'm not sure if I'm forgetting anything...

Thank you all so much for your help. I'm not sure what I would have done without yall!!


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 15, 2009)

The questions can be random. They don't have a set group of ?'s, I don't think. Mine began with questions about my life, things I had touched upon in my statement of purpose. It just flowed from there.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks 96Mph!!!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey starbuck7. what time is your interview?


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 16, 2009)

Howdy folks. I've been lurking here long enough, time to chime in -- thanks for all the great info. If I had not known to expect the pitch for the professional program, I probably would have sobbed during my interview with Richard Walter the other day. Our conversation meandered from one topic to the next, and we did not discuss my personal statement or writing samples.  I fumbled, stuttered, recovered, completely blanked out twice and... really, really enjoyed it! 

I did NOT wear a suit. I wore jeans, a nice sweater, and my lucky purple shoes. 

The only thing he said that bummed me out was: you probably won't get in.

Hmmm. How clear is that? Have been trying to rationalize it, but maybe...

he's just not that into me.

(where did the people who wrote that wildly messy script go to school, by the way? off to imdb...)

Good luck, all. 


;0)


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi saintelmosfire, my interview is on Friday in the afternoon, I believe. When is yours?



> The only thing he said that bummed me out was: you probably won't get in.



And dust and lint remover, I was curious did you have your interview with Richard Walter alone or was Hal Ackerman there as well? Also, did he explicitly say this to you? Perhaps he was just alluding to Smell The Glove's previous post: the poor odds of anyone getting in since they will only select 12 of the 60 interviews. Maybe you shouldn't take it personally since they have already solidified these available spots. 

It is possible that interviewing towards the end impacts their decision  I sincerely hope that I am not prying, I was just curious if his statement was somehow prompted by something.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Starbuck, not prying a'tall. It was just Richard Walter. His comment about not getting in was not prompted by anything I said, necessarily, but more lumped in with the "congratulations on making it this far, we have had many terrific applications. Narrowed it down to 100 that are great, out of those we can interview only 50-60, etc."

Haven't seen STG's previous post -- only 12? Where was this spoken? I thought it was 25-28ish.

I did NOT feel like it was the kiss of death. I felt like I still had a fighting chance - why bring us in if they're not seriously interested in learning more about us? 

All zee best!


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 16, 2009)

DOH! Found the post with the magic 12 reference. Linda Vorhees must have been given some sort of truth serum prior to her interview with STG.

;0)


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 16, 2009)

My interviewer told me it was going to be 17-20. I guess we'll have to see which one ends up working.

Dust and Lint, sorry to hear. I suppose it saves you the worry between now and when they put out the notices to everyone else. But I'm sure it was disappointing to hear that in the interview.

Though my interviewer told me I did great, I still could have done much, much better. With the odds the way they are, I feel like much, much better is necessary to get accepted. It'll be on my mind until they contact me.

P.S. From the moment I walked out of the building to 3 hours later when I arrived back home I was mother****ing myself for that. Once I got home I took a break, then proceeded to mother**** myself the rest of the day.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 16, 2009)

I was told that 12-15 would get spots, and 2 had already been taken, because their applications were "magnificent" (or some word to that effect).  I hope we all get spots, my dears!  But if not, at least we know where we can improve in our applications for next year!  Am I being too sappy?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:
"Are you quite sure he said "you prob won't get in?" Or was it more like, "just becuase of the sheer numbers, the odds of getting in are slim" kind of thing"


I agree and proposed that this is probably the case as well.



> Huh? Do you know somethng I don't?



No, that's why I said "Maybe". I was simply grasping at straws, like many people on these
forums do, as to why Dust encountered this in the interview . I'm sorry if there was confusion.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 16, 2009)

> How could it? A good number of candidates won't even be interviewed until this weekend (NY).




Again, I agree. In fact, I am one of those candidates.  I was just trying to come up with another explanation, especially after STG's previous information, for Dust's interview.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey starbuck7. my interview was today, monday with richard walter as well, what can I say, I hope to think it went fine. I got the professional program spiel too, and according to him, they haven't admitted anyone yet, so at least we still all have a chance, and by the end of march or 1st week of april they will announce the chosen applicants. good luck to us!


----------



## TheSpaceAce (Mar 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> 2 had already been taken, because their applications were "magnificent" (or some word to that effect).



I was told that no one had been admitted yet.

I think the interviewers are just making stuff up as they go.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I mean that two spots are already accounted for, that they will admit them one the time comes.  You know?


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everybody -- our stories are so varied, I think I'll choose to believe:

a) that I did not receive the kiss of death -- again, why would they call me in just to tell me that I'm not going to get in? Illogical and a waste of everyone's time. The interview went very, very well. I do not think it's constructive to take it too literally.

b) someone on their end either has their info screwed up, or is telling us maybe just a little bit more than we need to know at this point

In the end, I'll be either pleasantly surprised or wildly disappointed... but it's not the end of the world (or the beginning) -- it's an institution that has it's limitations and shortcomings, just like me. If I see it as a gauge for my talent or potential to succeed in the industry, then I am waaaaay off the mark. It's a great place to improve, to be challenged, to develop a body of work. Would I like to do that within the bosom and security of one of the "top" schools? You bet. But if I have to create that challenging, supportive space for myself, then so be it.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

> The interview went very, very well. I do not think it's constructive to take it too literally.
> 
> b) someone on their end either has their info screwed up
> 
> ...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Did anyone else interview with Linda?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm interviewing with Richard Walter, not Linda.  I'm not sure if Hal Ackerman will be there though...


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 18, 2009)

hi starbuck 7, i'm assuming you'll be interviewed in NY, but, where in NY? Here in LA, I got interviewed at Prof. Walter's office at the UCLA Campus, it sure must be exciting, good luck!


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 20, 2009)

Today and tomorrow are the New York Interviews.  Good luck to everyone interviewing over the weekend.

As far as I've been able to glean from this site, I am the only person who has an interview after tomorrow, and my interview is on Tuesday.  After that, I imagine, we'll start hearing decisions.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 20, 2009)

So I just got back from my interview...they were both very nice but I was just soooooooooo nervous...oh dear.


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got back from my interview! I did well in that I did not throw up on myself, and managed to get in a few statements that demonstrated conviction and emotional depth.  I totally derailed, however, in talking about my screenplay and changed the subject.  I am also killing myself for not saying a few important things.  But they laughed a couple times.  Hopefully with, and not at me.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't worry--I messed up talking about my screenplay too.  I started off okay, but then I just couldn't hit any of the plot points or make it seem very interesting.  And it took me a long time to realize that I should give up and say, "Ya know, this is what I need help with."


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 21, 2009)

The only information I actually imparted about my screenplay was the title.  Then I got embarrassed about the title because I don't like it, and then veered off and totally changed the subject. How does that sound?  The one positive thing, though, was as they were talking about the Professional program, I understood that they took it very seriously and really respected the students there.  So, I think if I don't get in I will sell everything I own, or perhaps my body, and try to get there.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by ecann1:
> The only information I actually imparted about my screenplay was the title.  Then I got embarrassed about the title because I don't like it, and then veered off and totally changed the subject. How does that sound?  The one positive thing, though, was as they were talking about the Professional program, I understood that they took it very seriously and really respected the students there.  So, I think if I don't get in I will sell everything I own, or perhaps my body, and try to get there.




Between all of the "well"s, "uhh"s, and awkward pauses, I don't know how my interviewer could've gleaned anything about my screenplay.  I was able to recover a little bit when he asked me who I would cast in it.  Still nails on a chalkboard, though.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 22, 2009)

Funny, in my interview with Richard Walter we didn't talk about my screenplay. We talked about plays and playwrights and swimming. Good luck to all...!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

So...after Monday, was it?  We should be hearing something?  I hope they don't take too long.  I am so sick of all of this waiting.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> So...after Monday, was it?  We should be hearing something?  I hope they don't take too long.  I am so sick of all of this waiting.




I heard "the end of March", which is pretty nebulous.  I gotta stop checking my email...


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 22, 2009)

Did anyone else have their picture taken during their interview?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

What the heck?  Why did you get your picture taken?  What the heck brought that on?  HECK!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> Did anyone else have their picture taken during their interview?




No, but they tendered me an offer into the program, asked for my autograph, and presented me with a briefcase full of cash.  

I turned it down, though.  

Told them I'd rather check my e-mail every 4 and a half minutes.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

Hahaha...


----------



## ecann1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Funny!  But coffeekid isn't joking.  I had my picture taken at the beginning too! Forgot about that. What was that?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe with the pictures it's easier for the interviewers to remember everyone later.

Or you're all really attractive.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok, so who took the picture? the interviewer? did they interview you in NY?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 23, 2009)

My year I interviewed at UCLA and AFI, AFI took my picture...I had to hold a placard with my name on it and say cheese.

No biggie...though strange they didn't do it for everyone, I suppose!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 23, 2009)

To Indiana Bones: actually I am blonde but more like 5'2.

I am not kidding, Hal Ackerman took my picture as Richard Walter was talking to me. I have no clue as to why they wouldn't take everyone's picture. Maybe the rest of you are so incredibly memorable that they didn't need a photo....there's a daily ego boost for you, don't choke on it.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe Hal Ackerman is the only one who wanted to take photos.  Did anyone get photographed by a different interviewer?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 23, 2009)

They took my picture as well.  It is probably protocol and some interviewers simply forgot. I doubt it will have any real impact on their decision.  But coincidentally, I am blonde as well.

Did anyone get asked their age? I'm 23 and I had a terrible feeling that this could work against me. In fact, this is when I started to get incredibly nervous, and I didn't feel that I represented my true self well.  I understand that often age is synonymous with experience and therefore an asset in our chosen profession; however, this is a generalization and excludes young individuals who have faced adversity or assume a unique voice.

Sorry for the rant. I have re-played the interview over and over in my mind the past few days; I keep growing increasingly frustrated that I had trouble being myself.


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Although there are not a whole lot of youngsters in the program, there are some.  I was 25 when I got in and there are two people in my class who were 22.  It's rare, but it happens.  If you got as far as the interveiw I am sure that they think you are mature for your age!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 23, 2009)

dharmagirl, you have been such a wonderful resource and sounding board during this
entire process. Thank you!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm 22.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

Nope.  I hope this isn't some bad omen.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Nope.  I hope this isn't some bad omen.




Man, our spidey senses are completely out of whack right now.  I'm overanalyzing every minute detail.

When I left the interview, I looked down at my tie to make sure it was straight the whole time.


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey you, with the crooked tie, this should make you feel better:

I once auditioned for a great part in Law and Order, walked out of the casting directors office and realized that my pants had been unzipped the entire time. 

;0)


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by dust and lint remover:
> Hey you, with the crooked tie, this should make you feel better:
> 
> I once auditioned for a great part in Law and Order, walked out of the casting directors office and realized that my pants had been unzipped the entire time.
> ...




Ouch!

Ah man, you shouldn't have said that.  Now I'm trying to remember if I zipped my fly.  I was sick as a dog that morning, so I was pretty out of it...

On a positive note, my adrenaline kicked in, and I didn't hock a loogie all over my interviewer.


----------



## redlockfilms (Mar 23, 2009)

If you submit a strong screenwriting sample, i.e a short that demonstrates triple faceted realistic dialogue as I like to call it. You're really half-way through the process. Dialogue reveals character, progresses the plot and promotes the premise, if your dialogue fits into that, and your characters are in a believable quandary that only gets worse then somewhat resolved, you've shown some competence in structure - I mean, can you tell a compelling story in ten script pages or less? No fluff, more meat less potatoes. Really, that's all you need for your writing sample. I never got an interview, maybe because I was so far away. I just submitted a sample of work and got an acceptance letter. Good program, no doubt. You get in, you've gotta take Hal, Lew or Richard. Dunno who's still there now. Yeah, it's intimidating in the classes, I went in with 4 features under my belt from my undergrad, then shared a class with folk who'd written books, had 23 screenplays, had already worked in the industry. My goodness, I felt like a gnat. I was one of the younger folk in there, folk with kids, married and stuff so, hmmnn, it was all network and less the other kind of interaction that young geezers usually get up to, and I didn't even do much of that, cuz I really thought I was going back home after my visa expired. Alas, here I am still.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 23, 2009)

wow, that's impressive. where are you originally from?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> Today and tomorrow are the New York Interviews.  Good luck to everyone interviewing over the weekend.
> 
> As far as I've been able to glean from this site, I am the only person who has an interview after tomorrow, and my interview is on Tuesday.  After that, I imagine, we'll start hearing decisions.



So it's YOU who's jamming up the process!


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 25, 2009)

tick TOCK tick TOCK tick TOCK tick TOCK...


----------



## ambiguous (Mar 25, 2009)

i know huh? this thing is getting ridiculous...there's so much contradictory info from ppl.....i dont know what or who to believe anymore. boooo


----------



## dust and lint remover (Mar 25, 2009)

drip DROP drip DROP drip DROP drip DROP...

;0)
yeah, divine impatience...


----------



## 96Mph (Mar 25, 2009)

(((( crickets ))))


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 26, 2009)

Less than 12 hours ago I got back home from my travels (travails?).  Here's what went down:

First of all, crossing three timezones twice in two days does not make one feel up to exploring a city or searching out hip/inexpensive future neighborhoods.  I flew out on Monday afternoon (east) and arrived at 9 at night (west) for my interview the next day at 11:30.

I was surprised to see that someone was interviewing immediately before me.  Needless to say, I was dressed more snazzily than that guy, so at least I felt good about that.  A little before my scheduled time, I was summoned into a conference room to talk to Paul Castro.

I had a book with me that he wanted to look at (interviews with screenwriters) and a script with me that he didn't particularly want to look at (I'm scripted out at this point, he says).  We talked about where I was coming from and what I thought of LA.  He asked for a pitch, which I gave him.  It helped that the script I was pitching was sitting right in front of me, I think.  He asked me to spin him a story out of three random words, which I also did.  I didn't stutter or say anything insane, I don't think.

He asked me why I should get in as opposed to other candidate, and I talked about the fact that I took risks:  a year abroad failing to learn czech, state-hopping job seeking, a cliche move to a new and frightening town because of a girl, etc...  I came out not beating myself up for anything.  I even got a little more than the standard half-hour, and I figure that that's a good sign.

Also, I did hear that the number of admissions this year is "17 or something like that," which isn't as bleak as some numbers I've seen.  I suppose everyone got the "worst thing that can happen now is the professional program" bit...?


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like an amazing interview! Got a good feeling about this one.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah, usually, when the interviewer is young like Paul Castro, they tend to be "difficult" and makes it hard for the interviewee...


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2009)

I figure since everyone is talking about their interview experience, I might as well share mine. I interviewed in NY with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter. I found Richard to be very fun-loving and down to earth despite the comments I've heard from others. We talked about NY traffic, I told them this ridiculous story about my crazy grandmother's perceptions of CA. They were both very interested in Ohio and we talked about that most of the time. Then Hal A. ask me about my military experience and what it was like being deployed to Baton Rouge for Katrina. I told them about things I saw, duties my unit performed, why I joined the Army at 17, etc. They pulled up my personal statement and said i seemed to be a "friendless child" growing up and what that was like, to which I answered, "well I guess it's just like you make it sound- awful." They ask me about plays and any playwrights I'm inspired by and I fumbled quite a bit with this one because I'm not really inspired by any playwrights, so I just named off books and old movies I like. We talked about writing and then Hal told me that if admitted, I would be very young in the program and it is rare that someone is accepted right out of undergrad so young. I told him, "Good thing I'm rare and also, I've had a lot of life experience for my age and that's what goes into my scripts, not a number." He said, "That's right." Then he ask me "what thought went into your wardrobe today?" I was wearing nice jeans, black shoes, button down blue shirt and a tie. I handled it okay but the way he said it was kinda smarmy. I told them my biggest writing problem was that it's hard to keep up with the amount of scripts I'm working on at a time. Halfway through one script, I've already started another. Richard cut me off and said, "sounds like a writer." Lastly, Richard and i talked about him being a hippie and he said he didn't go to Woodstock. I told him he wasn't a real hippie then. That's pretty much it. It was a solid half hour.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, so all the interviews are over.  I had my interview on Tuesday, March 24th at 11:30.  The interview was in Melnitz hall on UCLA campus.  I gather that mine was the last interview, which means that it's not even been two weeks since.

So I've only had less than two weeks of freaking out about a decision, and I'm wondering if anyone has had less time than me to worry.  Was the last interview mine?  If not, when was the last interview (and, one would assume, the start of deliberations)?

I have read accounts of a few people being accepted to the program several hours before my interview, but since then it seems like we've all been in limbo.  

I think I might be hijacking this topic for UCLA screenwriting notifications now that the interviews are over.  If nothing else, maybe this will stop me from freaking out about vague 'just got rejected' posts or 'I heard we won't find out until april 22' on the general UCLA topic when these posts are actually/probably about a different program.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm with you,, nrt.  It does get confusing on the other boards.  I haven't heard anything yet, and my interview was on March 9th, if I can remember correctly.  But I've only been freaking out about it since those three or four people received their acceptance emails all at the same time.  I wish they would just get on with it and let us know if they've already let others know.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 4, 2009)

It feels like a ridiculously contrived computer-orchestrated shia lebeuf-involving conspiracy at this point.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 4, 2009)

So that could only mean that they've notified all possible admitted candidates 2 weeks ago, besides, we can't know all of them (excluding the 4 who posted here of their acceptance) because they might not know this website/forum exists. Does anyone know if UCLA send out notices to waitlisters? I think UCLA is waiting for those who got accepted to send their intent to register or decline acceptance, then we might start hearing from them.


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 4, 2009)

as much as I prefer the Shia Lebeuf conspiracy theory, I think yer right saint elmo... second string, waiting in the wings, and other bad, unconsoling cliches. I have very low expectations at this point, and think that they'll do a major blast of rejections when they've sorted through everything.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem with that theory is that it supposes that all the first string acceptances were sent out before the interviews were even finished.

I think they may have decided to accept X amount of people from the New York interviews (the same ratio of new york interviewees to all interviewees maybe) and notified them shortly after the new york interviews were finished.  I believe that all the acceptances we've seen on this forum were new york interviewees.  

The alternative, that they had already decided on all the accepted candidates before I interviewed, before the fellow before me interviewed, and before anyone else who interviewed that day, seems unlikely.  After all, the pool is only 60, and they're accepting roughly 1 out of 4 (various interviewers have said anywhere from 12 acceptances to 25).  To decide that (at least) two candidates don't even deserve to be interviewed before being shunted down to the waitlist is A) statistically ill-advised, B) wildly unfair, and C) just plain mean.

Not that they're incapable of having treated me and Mr. no-tie this way, but I kind of doubt it.  Possibly they're waiting to hear word back from those who they have notified, but I am pretty sure that they didn't notify all the accepted folks back on that tuesday morning.

Also, I saw that a different film program at UCLA wants decisions of intent from the accepted by the 15th...  so if I have been shafted (along with the rest of you, but mostly with Mr. no-tie) then we should start seeing the waitlist effect within a few weeks.  Whatever's going on, we'll only have another week or two.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 4, 2009)

i think there was one in this forum who got accepted too, (pintobeans??) who's from L.A. because he/she was currently in the Professional Program. And yeah, it does seem that most who got accepted here (who posted on this forum) were from the NY interviews. And also, I read about the April 15th deadline you mentioned, I think it was from Production/Directing program.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 4, 2009)

I haven't heard of anyone being accepted after March 24 (which is when the last interviews happened, I think).  I also haven't heard of anyone getting outright rejected after that date, so I really think that they moved on X number of spots at that point, but I don't think X is the total number of openings.

Either that or they have offered all the spots they're going to and we're just not hearing about the acceptances that were made after my interview because those people aren't hanging around this forum.  But none of us have been told that we're not in, either, so we're either on some kind of waitlist at the moment or they're still debating who's in and sending notifications in a trickle.  

I did hear of my interview on a saturday night, so the weekend doesn't mean that I get to take a break from checking my e-mail obsessively.  

Short and long of my ramble:  there's no sense assuming you're out until you get the word. 

Also:  did we ever determine if those who were accepted had their statuses updated on the website?


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 4, 2009)

yep. paging starbuck7, can u do us another favor and let our misery ease up a li'l bit? lol, did your status changed? oh, I did remember KayS saying she's not attending UCLA and will be going to USC. So, there's one spot of hope for the rest of us, lol


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 4, 2009)

man, it's 1:22pm on a saturday afternoon, and I'm lurking here, I need to get a life, lol, ok, I'm done for the day, I'll go the Getty museum to get some artistic scenery, lol.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 4, 2009)

I picked UCLA to win the NCAA tournament as some sort of cosmic bribe...  it's made me the laughing stock of my bracket pool.


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 4, 2009)

That's the spirit!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 4, 2009)

just curious guys, to all who's still hoping against hope, what other schools did u apply to? As for me, I only applied to UCLA, thing is, I took a certificate in Directing at UCLA extension and I'm really at home with UCLA, so, I never bothered submitting applications to other schools. I considered applying to Chapman, USC and CSU Northridge (screenwriting), but after weighing things, I just went with UCLA only. So, I guess, I'm just a bruin at heart.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 5, 2009)

Honestly, I kind of applied on a whim.  I didn't do much research, I just knew that I wanted to be in LA and that UCLA had among the best programs.  USC is private so I ruled it out, I think, based on a poorly thought out subconscious assumption that it would be too expensive.  (Maybe it would be, but so would UCLA barring lots of aid)

I didn't even know CSU northridge or any of the other schools in the area existed.  I applied to chapman, but I royally screwed up that application...  so I'm basically UCLA or nothing, too.  

I wonder if they know that about us, and that impacted how quickly we're hearing.  Maybe they wanted to jump on the people who were going to have to choose between schools and aren't so rushed about people who are either going UCLA or nowhere.  

Honestly, I'm pretty tired of waiting with no information.  I might just shoot an e-mail their way or give them a call.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 5, 2009)

> did your status changed?




Hi Saintelmosfire71,

I just checked and my status did not change.  In fact, my file still indicates that I am missing my personal statement and other documents.


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey - I only applied to UCLA. Thought that USC would be beyond my means, too. My status hasn't changed a bit on the graduate applications site since November -- looks like they only entered a little bit of data since it shows no personal statement, no letters of rec, etc.

I'm spinning my wheels, trying to second guess why they would accept or reject me. Am a 43 y.o. woman, placed well in some writing competitions, but already have an MFA in Acting. My brother calls it the "academic distinction that doesn't pay." Thanks, bro. I wondered if the interview was just a gesture on their part because one of my recommendations came from a member of the Grad Film Faculty -- it was solely with Richard Walter, and it was much more general than many of interviews I've read described on this site. 

Ah, life hangs in the balance... suppose I'm taking the stance that I've already been rejected because I don't want to build up my hopes any more. And I've barely written a paragraph while waiting. How screwed up is that?

Question for you LA locals - do you know of any good writing groups? The one that I was part of for quite some time in Santa Monica has gone on hiatus since the leader (awesome teacher, really, named Evan Somers) has taken a gig teaching execs at Dreamworks. It would be great to have an alternative after this plays out, and as much as I would like to play nice and participate in the professional program, it's so darned expensive and I am a lowly production grub, in between gigs.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks starbuck7. DALR, check out UC Irvine extension screenwriting. This was my first venture into screenwriting. I thought it would make me a better director (directing was my first choice), but the funny thing is I discovered I loved screenwriting more. The program is cheap, costs like $400 per quarter, you have to take it 4x and you earn a certificate. The instructors are MFA Grads in Screenwriting from UCLA. Though it's a non-degree program, it has a writer's group approach that'll encourage you to write, give critiques and feedbacks to each others' script and improve your writing along the way.

Ok, so, I have noticed a startling likeness, at least to NRT and DALR, from my application. I'm also poor, and judging from the posts I've read from the two, we're all financially challenged. When I completed my application on the UCLA website, I chose to apply for financial aid. Is that a complication? 

There was this article I found on the web that part of applying to grad school is the admissions committee consider the availability of funds of a student to finance his/her education. (fellowship, grants, scholarship, funding from parents, etc) If you're gonna think about it, if I were the admission committee, I'll definitely pick a candidate who's not only worthy academically and talent-wise, but also is assured of finishing the MFA program because of proper funding. Am I making any sense? Isn't there a time limit required to finish the MFA program? And mostly the school frowns on the student working on the side for this will divide the candidate's attention? Can anyone comment? lol


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 6, 2009)

I have read several accounts of people being offered scholarships during interviews.  I was actually disappointed after my interview that I didn't hear something like that.  I had this wildly unrealistic idea that I would be offered a position in the program and boatloads of cash in the interview.

However, I belief the program is pretty well funded both from the school itself and external scholarships and donations and such.  What may be afoot is that they're parsing through the people they want to accept with an eye toward how much money they'll need and can be offered.  I'd hate to think that I might get a rejection because they figure I can't afford to go, even though, if I could go in sans scholarship they'd love to have me...  but the truth is that if I was accepted with no aid and couldn't get the loans, I'd just have to tell them no anyway.

I did apply for aid on the website after completing my application.  In my interview, though, the financial aid situation wasn't discussed at all.  I did let it slip that I was unemployed...  What sort of discussion of financial issues went down in other interviews?


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 6, 2009)

We didn't discuss finances in my interview at all. I don't think that they can ascertain much information about my financial status at this point (most people apply for aid during the application process, and should), but I did say that I was working -- the gig has since ended, and it was 72 hours per week, and made it difficult to do much of anything beyond it.  I imagined that I would find a part time job to support myself during the first year, and hope for an assistantship for the second. A couple of months ago I met a woman in the program who is actually working full time. She said it was killing her, but manageable.

There was an article in the LA Times recently that said schools are accepting more foreign applicants and folks who don't require aid, and that that actually allows them to offer more aid to the students who need it. This has been a known standard at private schools for a while -- I know it to be a fact at schools like NYU, The New School, etc. 

Thanks for the info about the certificate program. As pennyless as I am, I think I'll stick to my trusty Screenwriters Bible and hope that my group reconvenes.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 6, 2009)

Same here NRT, though I'm currently employed, my hours have been cut because of this nasty recession. My plan was to save enough money between now and fall (if i was accepted), so I can shoulder some of the cost and rest through financial aid. I perused at UCLA's website and found a lot of grants and scholarships, but mostly they're achieved either by a script writing contest or academic excellence. The thing is, you can't show good grades if you haven't started the first year, right? So, you have to shoulder some costs in the beginning. 

And DLR, that LA times article was intriguing, and I don't mean to belittle the achievements of our accepted folks here, but has someone noticed that most of them were non-California residents,   that would make them pay out-of-state tuition? 

The PP, at least for me, which costs $4,500 is becoming a viable alternative. With that, I could still work, save some money for next year again. Oh well...lol..


----------



## momotato (Apr 6, 2009)

NRT, 
They brought up my "big Fancy job" during the interview, and I had to let them know that the company I was working for went under and that I was unemployed too.  I probably wouldn't have brought it up if they hadn't opened the conversation with discussing my job


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 9, 2009)

Sure is quiet in here lately. Nothing yet. Anybody?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 9, 2009)

maybe after Easter. The UCLA admissions committee might've gave up deliberating who to accept for lent, lol.


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 10, 2009)

I hear there's an awesome new Hanna Montana Easter egg dying kit? Maybe they're all over at Lew's place, fighting over who hides the eggs..?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 10, 2009)

to everyone, I finally got the dreaded rejection letter, lol. it was weird 'cuz it was dated April 2, yet I got the email 4/10 11:59pm telling me to go the website to check the decision. sneaky UCLA, lol. to all still in the waiting, good luck! nice to have met you. will definitely try again next year!


----------



## ambiguous (Apr 10, 2009)

yupp, i got the same exact thing as saintelmosfire......oh well.....get back to what i do best and try again next year. good luck to all and see you all again in less than a year! haha


----------



## ecann1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Got the same thing this a.m., with letter dated April 2nd as well.  God, that Easter Bunny better get his act together and make up for this-


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I got the robo-rejection, too.

Ah well.  Time to burn down the build--err I mean apply again next year.


If we go for it next year, hopefully the fact we got interviews gives us a leg-up.  

Good luck, guys.


----------



## Cintsy K. (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone willing to share what kinds of questions they ask of you?  And, any other tidbits about the panel, length of interview, etc.?

Thanks in advance and feel free to private message if need be.

Also - anyone currently in the prgram who might be able to tell me about the age/industry experience mix of whichever class you were in?  Is it mostly incomings from undergrad?  

Cintsy


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 11, 2009)

count me in! Same yukky, impersonal letter. A relief, and a disappointment. 

Good luck everyone, with every little thing.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone planning to attend the professional program?


----------



## ecann1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, St. Elmo.  The crappy thing is, I just realized I won't have the funds 'til the following Sept. can't depend on moving there now and landing a job before it starts.  Anyone else have it in the cue?  Also, I had a mad narcissistic fantasy that Hal and Richard were going to send me a personal letter waiving my tuition in the Pro Program.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 11, 2009)

I too am rejected...  and honestly, relieved as I am about the waiting being over, I am also incredibly angry about the way I was treated during the process.  I feel fairly certain now that most of the acceptances were made before I even interviewed.  On top of that, I was told in an e-mail on April 8th that no decision had been made and that no one knew when I would hear, only to be given a letter dated six days before that informing me of my rejection...

I only applied to UCLA this year, but I'm not even sure if I'll apply to the program again.  In any case, I certainly won't be putting all my eggs in the UCLA basket.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry to hear that NRT, that was harsh of UCLA, now, it makes me have second thoughts on the PP, i mean, $4500 is a lot of money to spend for a certificate. that money would've been an addition to the total graduate tuition cost.

i, too, applied only to UCLA, wish I applied to USC or chapman as well, they accept 32 students in their graduate program. wait, just found out that chapman's deadline for fall applications is on May 1st. Anyone trying to apply?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 11, 2009)

one more thing, so, I guess, none of us were waitlisted in the first place, i wonder what they did with kayS's spot? did anyone got offered an admission this april?


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 11, 2009)

saintelmo -- about april admissions...  I haven't heard of anyone being offered a spot since March 24th.

As for Chapman...  I'm absolutely on it.  why the hell not?  I have plenty of writing samples, and nothing but time between now and May 1.


----------



## dust and lint remover (Apr 11, 2009)

Not planning to attend the PP - can't afford it, and need to move forward with my life in general. Maybe next year. Because I already have an MFA in acting, I'll probably just try to find a new creative home (since my writers group disbanded) and keep writing.

That's the most important thing, no? That we keep writing? I have more clarity about why I applied now -- who wouldn't want to spend a few years in the bosom of UCLA, avoiding the economy, avoiding my student loans, working on my craft, soaking in the knowledge, and hopefully in the end having a credential that would give me more credibility with agents, etc., and the brilliant career with huge income potential, and the ability to teach. But if I'm going to write, I'm going to write regardless of the circumstances, and regardless of any approval or credential or leg up etc etc etc. 

There are so many ways to skin this cat... or save this cat ;0) Guys, if we made it to the interview round, there WAS a reason. Please don't be discouraged. Be DETERMINED!!!!

XOXOX
f


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 11, 2009)

absolutely.  In fact, having the decision I think will help me get back to writing.  For a while, I kept thinking that I should wait to get going on my next script because, in a few months, I'd be working on scripts with expert supervision.  Now that that's out, I can just get going.

Also, I kind of hated Saves the Cat.  Am I alone?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey DLR, and to those who're living in the L.A. area, how about we organize our own writer's group? we could meet once a week in starbuck's or coffee bean, etc. and help each other out. the way we do in UC Irvine ext. is we email each other pages of script we wrote and on class we give our insights, feedbacks, etc. our goal is to finish an entire act. sounds interesting?


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a scene writing workshop that functioned largely online.  The class was largely for feedback from the professor and examples from actual films, but plenty of the learning happened in comments on the website from fellow students.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah sure I'm down to start something up.

Send me a PM if you guys are serious about coordinating something.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 12, 2009)

Just to satisfy my own curiosity, has anyone been notified of an acceptance to the MFA screenwriting program AFTER March 24th?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2009)

For what it's worth, when I got in (mind you this was in 2007), I didn't hear a peep until April 7th.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anybody that was interviewed but rejected heard anything more about the Professional Program?  I find it strange that after the big deal they make of it in the interview that we would get no kind of follow up communication to entice us to attend.  I'm not planning on enrolling because I got into Columbia (NYC), but it strikes me as neglectful (if not rude) on their part to just cut the chord on the candidates that they interviewed, and expect us to reach out to them.  Thoughts?


----------



## 96Mph (Apr 13, 2009)

I applied to the Professional Program last year, it was not due until July I believe. Exact date can be found on the website, linked from the film school site.

On the subject of a lack of follow-up being neglectful/rude, I don't think it is at all. I hear what your saying, but they have their own business to attend to, as do we.

My feeling is that for any writer trying to break in, they are often going to have to take the incentive on their own. It's too competitive and too busy to expect people to reach out to you anymore than they have to.

My humble opinion, anyway.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Apr 13, 2009)

I certainly hear your point, but I guess I felt it was part of their business to follow up on their initial offer and provide some guidance.  Not expecting a personal phone call from Mr. Ackerman, but rather a simple instruction on how to get the ball rolling.  Again, this is all moot for me because I don't want to go, but I know that some people on this board are interested.


----------

